
British Govt Plans to Launch App for Brexit – Doesn't Work on Apple Devices - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-46043668
======
ElBarto
The government is creating issue after issue for themselves.

Just another example: EU citizens in the UK automatically get "permanent
residence" status after 5 years (if the meet a few requirements). They can
apply (with a fee) to get a certificate from the Home Office.

It would have been very simple to decide that these would automatically
convert to the new status with the existing certificates accepted as proof.

But, no. They will have to apply again as described in this article...

------
atlasunshrugged
Brilliant - government decides to launch an app half of the population can't
use because they thought that Apple would just happen to unlock NFC use in a
future update or that they could convince them to do so.

